# Fingers and toes crossed



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

I can hardly believe I'm actually typing this, but after just over 10 very long, difficult months, we've been linked with a gorgeous 6 month old little pink    .  Just goes to show things happen for a reason as she is the perfect match for us - if the court hadn't adjourned the fh for little one we were going to be linked with a couple of weeks ago, we wouldn't have been linked with her.  She looks like us which is weird, her parents have the same names as mine, and she's been living literally across the road from mil since she was a day old. We've met her sw today who said she'd read a lot of par's but knew we were the right ones for little one as soon as she read ours.  We are meeting fc tomorrow, medical officer at the end of August and then hopefully panel in sept.  Would have been panel this month but too many people on holiday - how rude!! 
I've found the last 10 months very, very hard but all of that has melted away now. I knew it would, but during the really dark days, I couldn't see how it would and there have been times recently when I really didn't think we were meant to be parents.  If only my crystal ball had been working, I would have known when it was going to happen which would have perhaps made the waiting a bit easier  .  Still, we've managed to squeeze in 2 final, final grown up holidays and a few nights away since approval panel, do we've done our best to make the most of our last few months as just a twosome.


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

I actually couldn't be more excited for you hun x x x x x


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Such great news - so pleased for you


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

OMG could not be happier for you so amazing xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

This has literally made me grin from ear to ear! I always hoped I would come on and read you had found your baby and it's finally happened!! I am so delighted for you!!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Fantastic news so happy for you. 

Now go camp at mil and don't move from the window to see if you can catch a glimps of your baby hehe xx


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Congratulations, delighted for you, similar to us we were linked with 6mth old blue in June, he'll be 9 mths when he comes home, panel end Aug, intros mid september so not long before you!

Soo exciting!


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Super fantastic news  xx


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

Yay, so exciting xx


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

So excited for you! Xx


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Wonderful news, I'm so very happy for you.  Here's hoping everything moves smoothly from here on and you have your little girl home soon.

All the best,

Wyxie xx


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Amazing. Amazing amazing news!! Congrats!!!!!
So pleased for you!!!!xxx


----------



## Beckyboo3 (Jan 18, 2011)

That's fantastic news - so pleased for you x


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone   I would have gone completely round the bend without the support from all of you lovely lot.


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

So happy for you, you deserve this so much after your difficult journey


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

That's great news Sq9.  You're so right, without the support on here I think it would have been hard to keep going.

Often people don't totally understand the whole adoption thing, but then how many of us did until we went into it? 

Good luck to all of us.


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

So pleased for you, the waiting is just the worst, we have matching panel thurs after approval last November! Good things come to those who wait xx


----------

